# IS this normal for a restaurant



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

So I have been applying to places around town to get experience and see if I really want to get into professional cooking...the one place I went is a Trattoria and I coulld see into the kitchen when filling out my application. Mostly everyone in the kitchen looked like they were in high scool! And all the waitstaff too! Is this normal now for restaurants to have a staff so young? I am hoping to learn some things from my kitchen job and I am not sure if a staff of teenagers would be able to provide that! Should I keep looking? I only ask beaause this place seemed like a good prospect and the hours fit along with my full time day job....


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

You will find youth spread all through our industry...if you are really interested in learning professional culinary art I would suggest a hotel, conference center, or a distinguished caterer.

Cheffy


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Being a chef is very hard work with protracted periods of having to sustain an energetic pace.

I wish I had the energy I had when I was that young.

Mark


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

im gald to hear someone wanting to get a feel for what we do before taking the plunge!!!!!!! and mark how does the saying go "youth is wasted on the young"


----------

